# Dripper Problem!!!



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

So I build this coil I'd like to call The Hetfield coil (James Hetfield - Metallica) which is almost like a Clapton coil but looks more.... uhm.... heavy metal if I can say that!

Now the problem Ive got is my holes or slots on the Trident is just to small to fit it in! Think the Trident is more suitable for the smaller coil builds with single strand kanthal and I'm playing around with double and tripple strands, also bigger mini and maxi coils and there is always a limited amount of space to fit the actual wrap part of the coil in the Trident. 

So what is a good dripper with lots of space and big holes where the coil must be screwed in?


----------



## CraftyZA (2/4/14)

Look at the Helios. Huge dripper. Gave mine to @JohanCT the other day.
Not sure of the posts. Don't have it any more to check.

What makes it nice is the fact that it has 4 posts. Center post has 2 holes to insert coils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

Shot, chain vaping my KF just after a refill trying to get it empty to try and fit this coil! Sitting with a solid nic buzz right now, will give it 10 mins and start chain vaping again! Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (2/4/14)

Just a thought... After wrapping the outer coil on the kanthal, could you not leave the inner kanthal inside and let it protrude from the ends of your coil. Then clamp just the inner down into the posts.

No idea how this will affect the coil performance.

Hope that made sense.Lol


----------



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Just a thought... After wrapping the outer coil on the kanthal, could you not leave the inner kanthal inside and let it protrude from the ends of your coil. Then clamp just the inner down into the posts.
> 
> No idea how this will affect the coil performance.
> 
> Hope that made sense.Lol


I thought of doing that but think the resistance will be affected, not sure so haven't tried it. The more technical guys will know more like @CraftyZA and @johan


----------



## CraftyZA (2/4/14)

I think the resistance will be affected, but not by too much. 

Can you describe what the coil looks like? Or post a pic?


----------



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

26g wrapped in stainless mesh wrapped in 26g again!from point to point is shows 1.1Ohms


----------



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

playing around with wrapping stuff around stuff around stuff! hahaha!


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

No jokes @Hein510 ; I think you should get some sterling silver- and some gold or platinum wires, and start making jewelry! You might just find a hidden talent within.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

This build looks very interesting! Reminds me of the Riptripper's Abyss coil. Also wrapped in stainless mesh, but without the additional wrap around the edges.

Nice work @Hein510 - You could mount this in an IgoL if you found M2 x 5mm screws to replace the stock ones.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

I'm trying to get it to fit in the KF, came out to 1.4Ohms! Dont know, this coil aint working, can get it to glow. Ah well, next!


----------



## ET (2/4/14)

you might have to look at a wee bit of welding to get it right. just zap some no resistance wires onto the coil and run them into/onto the posts?


----------

